# Clipping babies?



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a show this weekend that I'm taking my girls too, and also Shardae's triplets, they are a month old now. I'm wondering about clipping the little ones though, it's warm enough here to do it, no problem there. But I'm not sure I want to do full body clips on them, just because they are so little. I'm thinking I'm just going to trim up around their feet, tails, and escutcheon area. What do ya'll think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for Nigerian shows if the babies are under 2 months they rarely are clipped.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I always clip my kids if the weather is warm enough.
beth


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

FarmGirl18 said:


> I have a show this weekend that I'm taking my girls too, and also Shardae's triplets, they are a month old now. I'm wondering about clipping the little ones though, it's warm enough here to do it, no problem there. But I'm not sure I want to do full body clips on them, just because they are so little. *I'm thinking I'm just going to trim up around their feet, tails, and escutcheon area.* What do ya'll think?


That's what I do ... just a quick tidy up :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

What show are you going to?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

As long as the weather is warm enough...we do a full body clip.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for you imput. I decided to go ahead and body clip them, might as well have them looking their best! 

Crissa, it's the Indian Nations Dairy Goat Show in Dewey.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish I had a way to get there, I'd love to watch you show them!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa said:


> I wish I had a way to get there, I'd love to watch you show them!


I bet I'd put you to work showing too.  Maybe next time I'll have one thats not quite so far away.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That would be AWESOME! Just let me know! :wink: I need some experience! lol


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey FG.

I would do a full body clip on them but not as short as usually. Just get some of the dead hair off. Do the whole body, but not a true body cut. I know Im confusing and I ramble and sometimes I get off topic.....oh. Im doing it again! But anyway. Full body but not as short.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's what I ended up doing, a full body clip but with a 7 instead of a 10. Although I usually clip my adults with a 7 too. 

They were so purty! Wish they're would have been more than just the three of them in their class.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh so which one of the three won? :scratch: lol


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Shamara did, then Sonota second, and Shalom third. The judge REALLY like Shamara a lot, she went to talking about her first in the grand drive, and I was hoping she was going to pick her for either grand or reserve, but she didn't. They're still pretty small at only a month old.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!
any pics of the show?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Katrina.  Unfortunately no pics of the show...my sister had to stay home and milk the goats for me. So that means her camera stayed home too.


----------

